# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  Change a letter change the World

## somethingrandom

You may do one and only one of the following to make a new word from the word the poster above you posted.
1)Change one existing letter of the word TPAU posted for example you could change the p to an l to turn pending to lending
2)Add one letter to the word TPAU posted for example you could add an s to the start of pending to make spending
3)Remove one letter from the word TPAU posted for example you could remove the p from pending to make ending

While not forbidden adding an s to the end of the word TPAU posted to make it plural for example turning dog into dogs is discouraged.
I would in case you are ninjaed I would recommend quoting the word you are changing
Lastly to avoid loops avoid words that have been used recently.

And the word to start things of is


lump

----------


## Scarlet Knight

lamp  :Small Cool:

----------


## Bucky

> lamp


Clamp

(The lengthening begins!)

----------


## JNAProductions

> Clamp
> 
> (The lengthening begins!)


Clam. And so it ends :P

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Clam. And so it ends :P


Lets go for Glam.

----------


## Bohandas

> Lets go for Glam.


Glad      :)

----------


## Gold Leaf

> Glad      :)


Lad. (Who needs lengthening when we have shortening?)

----------


## somethingrandom

> Lad. (Who needs lengthening when we have shortening?)


Sad :(
More letters so I can post

----------


## Bucky

> Sad :(
> More letters so I can post


Said

...is what I said next.

----------


## animorte

> Said
> 
> ...is what I said next.


Raid the pantry

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Let's get a move on! *Rapid*!

----------


## Bohandas

> Let's get a move on! *Rapid*!


Vapid      .

----------


## Personification

> Vapid      .


You think I'm....?
Yeah, that's *valid*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Unless I'm missing something, that comes close to killing the chain unless we go for something obscure like Calid.

----------


## Gold Leaf

Well, if that's our only option, might as well make do. And so, I change it to Canid.

----------


## paddyfool

Well, if we can have the dog family, why not let the pangolin family join the party too? *Manid* is the word for a member of this family.

----------


## Personification

> Well, if we can have the dog family, why not let the pangolin family join the party too? *Manid* is the word for a member of this family.


Ah, that takes me back. Remember the short-lived pangolin *mania* that swept the world?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

manic    :Small Frown:

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Hey, there's no need to *panic*! This game's meant to be a challenge sometimes, right?

----------


## Tom the Mime

The i as the 4th letter of a 5 letter word is really limiting here. I don't think I can change it here but I can make it so the next person can. *Panir*. Pretty sure Pranic would be a dead end.

----------


## Gold Leaf

Three may be a crowd, but two's not company - it's a *pair*. (That should be easier to work with.)

----------


## JNAProductions

And where do you find this couple? In their *lair*.

----------


## paddyfool

Where they just got * laid*

----------


## Personification

And now they are applying for federal *aid*!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The program was privatized. Now they have to look around for a low *bid*.

----------


## JNAProductions

But they can't find it, putting them in a *bind*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Of course, it was no surprise they couldn't find it. They were *blind* after all.

----------


## paddyfool

For the moment at least - you see, theyre trying to set a new record for the worlds longest *blink*.

----------


## Bucky

> For the moment at least - you see, theyre trying to set a new record for the worlds longest *blink*.


They're on the *brink* of succeeding.

----------


## animorte

Better luck the more they *drink*.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Well, it's cold at the *rink.*

----------


## Tom the Mime

A good think too, otherwise it would all turn to water and we'd *sink*

Also, we had an odd narrative going for the last 10 words - a couple were just finished sleeping together in their lair, before looking for government benefits only to discover the program had been privatised. They start to drink away their sorrows and in their inebriated state, they decide they may as well go for the worlds longest blink.

----------


## animorte

> A good think too, otherwise it would all turn to water and we'd *sink*


That ice may be the missing *link*.

----------


## Rogan

> That ice may be the missing *link*.


Did you write this using *Ink*?

----------


## paddyfool

Said the devil with a *wink*

----------


## Scarlet Knight

It's Saturday; time for *wine*!

----------


## animorte

> It's Saturday; time for *wine*!


I hope its with fish, you uncultured *swine*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

If it's not, are you going to take a *swing* at me.

----------


## animorte

Thats too mean and it would *sting*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

I guess they were drinking wine as they were *sating* their thirst.

Up to 6 letters now,

----------


## paddyfool

A common result of *salting* the food a lot.

----------


## Personification

> A common result of *salting* the food a lot.


Well I'm *Halting* the word growth

----------


## JNAProductions

> Well I'm *Halting* the word growth


Im *hating* that Im continuing that trend.

----------


## animorte

> Im *hating* that Im continuing that trend.


Dont worry, Im *heating* it up again.

----------


## paddyfool

I can go longer again, but Im not sure if the person after me will be about to continue without *cheating*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

This isn't cheating, we're * creating* a nice chain here.

----------


## animorte

Were *treating* with the respect it deserves.

----------


## Rogan

> Were *treating* with the respect it deserves.


I'm *threating* to to lose control here.

----------


## paddyfool

Im fairly sure thats not a real word, but Im keen enough on *threading* together a chain that Im not going to argue; I mean it could maybe be a vernacular version of threatening, right?

----------


## Personification

> Im fairly sure thats not a real word, but Im keen enough on *threading* together a chain that Im not going to argue; I mean it could maybe be a vernacular version of threatening, right?


I could have swarm we'd done it before, but apparently I'm *treading* new ground.

----------


## enq

> I could have swarm we'd done it before, but apparently I'm *treading* new ground.


I am relieved to be *reading* what is probably the only way out of where animorte put us three posts ago.

----------


## animorte

> I am relieved to be *reading* what is probably the only way out of where animorte put us three posts ago.


Thanks for cleaning up the mess I was *dreading*.

----------


## enq

> Thanks for cleaning up the mess I was *dreading*.


I'm still *dreaming* of the day we finesse our way off of this -ing track.

*Spoiler: The road to freedom (with individual step by step spoilers)*
Show


*Spoiler: Step 1*
Show

reaming

*Spoiler: Step 2*
Show

teaming

*Spoiler: Step 3*
Show

taming

*Spoiler: Step 4*
Show

timing

*Spoiler: Step 5*
Show

tiring

*Spoiler: Step 6*
Show

wiring

*Spoiler: Step 7*
Show

wring

*Spoiler: Step 8*
Show

ring

*Spoiler: Step 9*
Show

rig/rind/rung/...

*Spoiler: Step 10*
Show

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOM




*Spoiler: Shorter path*
Show


*Spoiler: Step 1*
Show

reaming

*Spoiler: Step 2*
Show

rearing

*Spoiler: Step 3*
Show

bearing

*Spoiler: Step 4*
Show

baring

*Spoiler: Step 5*
Show

bring

*Spoiler: Step 6*
Show

ring

*Spoiler: Step 7*
Show

rig/rind/rung/...

----------


## Tom the Mime

Showing suggested words for the next post, let alone the next 10 feels like it isn't in the spirit of this so I'm picking a different word, partially out of spite. *Creaming*

----------


## enq

> Showing suggested words for the next post, let alone the next 10 feels like it isn't in the spirit of this so I'm picking a different word, partially out of spite. *Creaming*


No need to take it to spite. I'm just trying to avoid us painting ourselves into a corner here.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'm sure it was friendly spite.  :Small Tongue:  A lot of us just like *Creating* our own path, you know?

----------


## paddyfool

And some of us like *cleating*. (I was going to say creatine but I was worried it would be a dead end)

----------


## Rogan

> And some of us like *cleating*. (I was going to say creatine but I was worried it would be a dead end)


I doubt anybody would have been *bleating*.

(Sorry about the last word from me. Playing word games in a non-native language is not trivial. And I thought I saw some mentions of it in a quick and dirty search)

----------


## enq

I'm still keen on *beating* the -ing out of our words.

----------


## Personification

It's ok. Our *bloating* language can be hard to navigate.

----------


## Rogan

> It's ok. Our *bloating* language can be hard to navigate.


You know what else is hard to navigate? A raft, *floating*  on the ocean.

----------


## Tom the Mime

How did you end up on a raft? Was your ship *flouting* standard safety regulations

Edit: Enq might be pleased to know that it's possible to get rid of the ing in just 3 words and just drop a letter each round all the way down to 3 letters if people want to.

----------


## paddyfool

Perhaps the sailors spent too much time on *fluting* and other music making rather than essential maintenance?

----------


## Gold Leaf

They couldn't have been floating, they were too busy *flyting* with each other.

----------


## Personification

> They couldn't have been floating, they were too busy *flyting* with each other.


Well, now we're just *flying* towards a world without a suffix. (I always forget about flyting. Such a good word.)

----------


## Rogan

> Well, now we're just *flying* towards a world without a suffix. (I always forget about flyting. Such a good word.)


You know what? I'm going to throw another letter away. Or, in another word:
*Fling*

----------


## enq

Soon we can *sling* ourselves out of this...




> Edit: Enq might be pleased to know that it's possible to get rid of the ing in just 3 words and just drop a letter each round all the way down to 3 letters if people want to.


Curious how we were gonna get out in three steps from flouting.

----------


## Personification

> Soon we can *sling* ourselves out of this...
> 
> 
> Curious how we were gonna get out in three steps from flouting.


Maybe it involved resorting to *slang*?

----------


## paddyfool

Slang contains many excellent words, especially if you want to *slag* someone off.

----------


## animorte

> Slang contains many excellent words, especially if you want to *slag* someone off.


Why would I want to do that when I could ride off on a *stag*?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Are you riding off so fast because you're playing *tag* with someone.

@Enq: Flouting fluting fluing flung

----------


## Rogan

> Are you riding off so fast because you're playing *tag* with someone.
> 
> @Enq: Flouting fluting fluing flung


No, I have to hurry cause I'm chased by an evil *hag*. (Someone please help me!)

----------


## JNAProductions

How are you talking through your *gag*?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Because it's not a proper one? It's just a* rag*.

----------


## Personification

> Because it's not a proper one? It's just a* rag*.


You *rang*? 10

----------


## animorte

> You *rang*? 10


Only to *rant*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Given I was talking about tag  before, it's safe to say I *ran*.

----------


## animorte

> Given I was talking about tag  before, it's safe to say I *ran*.


Why run when you *can* walk?

----------


## paddyfool

Especially if you need a *cane* to do so

----------


## Rogan

> Especially if you need a *cane* to do so


Better a cane than a *crane*.
(Nope, you won't get a _bane_ from me...)

----------


## Tom the Mime

This thread is blowing up. It's a whole new *craze*.

----------


## animorte

> This thread is blowing up. It's a whole new *craze*.


Its unlocked, finally let out of the *crate*.

----------


## paddyfool

A crate that was treated with *cerate*

----------


## Personification

> A crate that was treated with *cerate*


Wow, I didn't know that one, and I consider myself to be pretty knowledgeable about obscure words. I guess I should probably *rerate* myself on that count.

----------


## Rogan

> Wow, I didn't know that one, and I consider myself to be pretty knowledgeable about obscure words. I guess I should probably *rerate* myself on that count.


Will you feel better if I tell you that I can absolutely *relate* to this?

----------


## Tom the Mime

If you took a course or learning obscure words, you may be able to get a *rebate*.

----------


## paddyfool

Although that may be up for *debate*, since there are so many obscure words that it would be a long course indeed that would aim to teach all of them.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Although that may be up for *debate*, since there are so many obscure words that it would be a long course indeed that would aim to teach all of them.


That would be a good *debute* discussion for this thread.

----------


## Persolus

I'm afraid I'm going to have to *refute* that statement - we have, in fact, had several discussion already.

----------


## Rogan

> I'm afraid I'm going to have to *refute* that statement - we have, in fact, had several discussion already.


I *refuse* to accept this answer! Oh, too late...

----------


## paddyfool

This is getting so confrontational, I think I may have to *recuse* myself

----------


## Xihirli

Dont you dare! We need everyone here to *recurse* this properly!

*Spoiler: May or may not be a word*
Show



https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/recurse

----------


## Persolus

I think I need to *recurve* the arc of this conversation before it ends up going nowhere.

----------


## paddyfool

Dont mind me, Im just stringing my *decurve* bow

----------


## enq

So... this is looking unsalvagable. In some gamer circles, _decurse_ is common lingo, but even if accepted, I don't think it'll get us anywhere.

I see a fork in the road if we reverse the game a few words, to _recuse_. So the question is, do we have to go through that ritual, or can I save us from having to *reuse* them?

----------


## Dire Moose

That would be a clever *ruse*, for sure.

----------


## Rogan

> That would be a clever *ruse*, for sure.


Could we *fuse* some more letters to this word?

----------


## paddyfool

I for one would not make a *fuss* if you did

----------


## enq

I was prepared to *cuss* that we got stuck again, but I see a way out.

----------


## animorte

Glad to see we continue to make the *cuts*.

----------


## enq

I was hoping for cusp, but I guess your answer is still *cute*.

----------


## somethingrandom

This post is as
close to a 
*Cube* as I could 
make it.

----------


## JNAProductions

Open the cube. Release the *cub*!

----------


## Ironsmith

It's been a while, but I'm back in the *club*.

----------


## animorte

I don't have a *clue* what's going on here.

----------


## enq

That'd be my *cue* to inform you that... I don't either.

----------


## Persolus

I second that - if understanding what was going on here was a game of pool, then I'd have certainly *cued* the 8-ball early.

----------


## paddyfool

I think my understanding of whats going on is so poor that if I tried to explain it might get me *sued*.

----------


## animorte

Forget this, its snowing. Lets go *sled*.

----------


## enq

It's not snowing here, but there's still a whole *slew* of things we could do instead.

----------


## paddyfool

How about we get some *slow* food?

----------


## Persolus

Nah, that sounds like *slop*.

----------


## somethingrandom

> Forget this, its snowing. Lets go *sled*.


While out sleding I was chased by wolfs so I *fled*.

----------


## Ironsmith

In other words, I *flew*.

----------


## JNAProductions

To where? *Few* locations to go to, these days.

----------


## animorte

There are plenty locations! You must be *new*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

I'll go with net.




> While out sleding I was chased by wolfs so I *fled*.


Does it still count as being ninja'ed when it's by over 3 hours?

----------


## Persolus

I dunno, but it's pretty *neat*, if you ask me!

----------


## Dire Moose

Enough talk; Im hungry! Lets have some *meat*!

----------


## paddyfool

Lets have a great big barbecue - that cant be *beat*!

----------


## animorte

But not in the forest, might attract a *bear*!

----------


## enq

That's just extra meat for us if I can get a *bead* on it...

----------


## paddyfool

Did you just pull that gun out of your *beard*???

----------


## Xihirli

Apparently hes a dual class hunter / *bard*

----------


## animorte

And probably grew up in a *barn*.

----------


## enq

I'm going to have to *ban* further wild conclusions about my personality and history.

----------


## paddyfool

Whatever you say, *man*

----------


## Persolus

So the *main* thing to take away from this is, we don't question enq's abilities?

----------


## JNAProductions

Not unless we have a *maid* to clean things up afterwards.

----------


## Rogan

> Not unless we have a *maid* to clean things up afterwards.


So you think he would get * mad* and throw stuff around?

----------


## enq

I thought we *had* just established I have a gun, so throwing things isn't plan A.

----------


## animorte

You just wait until my *dad* hears about this.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> You just wait until my *dad* hears about this.


You guys keep it civil I don't want to clean up any more *dead* bodies.

----------


## paddyfool

Yes, lets not have anyone lose their *head* now.

----------


## somethingrandom

Or have it bashed in with *lead*

----------


## animorte

I dont remember things being this violent when I was a *lad*.

----------


## JNAProductions

Be     *glad*.

----------


## paddyfool

Youd better be glad, or Im getting out the *goad*.

----------


## Rogan

> Youd better be glad, or Im getting out the *goad*.


Is it made of * Gold*?

----------


## Persolus

He hasn't quite *told* us that yet.

----------


## paddyfool

*Hold* on, was that an HG Wells reference? Classic.

----------


## Rogan

> *Hold* on, was that an HG Wells reference? Classic.


I guess I'll have to *fold* here.

----------


## Persolus

*Bold* choice!

----------


## animorte

Either that or *bolt* out of here.

----------


## paddyfool

Riding a *colt*, perhaps?

----------


## enq

I have a *cult* for people exactly like that!

----------


## Persolus

A cult? A CULT?
DEUS *VULT*, INFIDELS!!

----------


## Rogan

> A cult? A CULT?
> DEUS *VULT*, INFIDELS!!


Excuse me? Can we use a 2400 *Volt* electric chair instead of the classic burning on a stake?

----------


## enq

Would you let me get away with just tar and feathers? I happen to have a bunch of birds who *molt* a lot...

----------


## paddyfool

Hold on, before we start lynching people it might yet be possible to rehabilitate and *mold* these cultists into productive members of society again. The younger ones, at least. Let me get out my brainwashing kit

----------


## animorte

Thats a *mild* response compared to what I was thinking, believe it or not.

----------


## Bucky

> *mild*


You'd prefer a *wild* response?

----------


## enq

It's just a *wile* by paddyfool to recruit my followers to their cult instead...

----------


## somethingrandom

I'll *file* away this evidence for later use.

----------


## animorte

They may *fire* you if you dont do that according to standard.

----------


## paddyfool

Any accusations that Im setting up a rival cult will be met with my lawyers *ire*

----------


## Rogan

> Any accusations that Im setting up a rival cult will be met with my lawyers *ire*


You'd rather be king, so everybody will call you *Sire*?

----------


## animorte

Id rather be knighted. Call me *sir.*

----------


## enq

I'll pretend to toast to that, but I won't even *sip* the wine afterwards.

----------


## Persolus

Ah, trying to give 'em the *slip*?

----------


## paddyfool

Better that than trying to *ship* them

----------


## Starlit Dragon

Bet they have a *chip* on their shoulder after that.

----------


## Rogan

> Bet they have a *chip* on their shoulder after that.


I think it's time to give this whole topic the  chop.

----------


## enq

And *hop* over to a new one; in fact, it shall be...

----------


## animorte

> And *hop* over to a new one; in fact, it shall be...


 a *hot* topic indeed, probably about

----------


## enq

...something you would certainly *not* expect...

----------


## paddyfool

and very worthy of *note*

----------


## enq

...you may indeed find it is second to *none*...

----------


## Persolus

...in quite a different *tone* from what has come before...

----------


## Xihirli

I think its time to finally* atone* for my misdeeds.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> I think its time to finally* atone* for my misdeeds.


Did you commit them all *alone*.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Did you commit them all *alone*.


I was *along* for the ride, actually.

----------


## enq

At *long* last, the story begins!

(I really enjoyed the part where we hyped it up while keeping it unclear, but it seemed to be making the thread slow  :Small Frown: )

----------


## animorte

This story is best told in *song.*

_I also enjoyed that hype!_

----------


## paddyfool

Doh re mi  oh dear, what a *pong*. Who farted in here?

----------


## enq

Let us gather in the clear air by the *pond* and not have the tale interrupted by vulgarities or observations thereof.

----------


## enq

...is the thread not *fond* of the current topic?

----------


## paddyfool

Perhaps we could move the topic to *food* instead. Anyone tried anything new and exciting recently?

----------


## animorte

Dancing around the concept of a topic while not having one at all was *good* enough for me.

----------


## mati2002

go for king

- - - Updated - - -

Having fun with a playstyle

----------


## Persolus

> Dancing around the concept of a topic while not having one at all was *good* enough for me.


Ah, but it seems to *goad* others into action.

----------


## paddyfool

> Ah, but it seems to *goad* others into action.


Hopefully to find a *load* more words to add (incidentally, I think goad was our first repeated word, although last used as the noun rather than the verb)

----------


## Xihirli

My *Lord*, the people are burning their crops in rebellion ever since we ran out of words to distribute to them!

----------


## JNAProductions

*Ford* that river when we get to it.

----------


## paddyfool

My *word*, yes. (TPAM: arent you glad I didnt go with fjord ;-) )

----------


## enq

> (incidentally, I think goad was our first repeated word, although last used as the noun rather than the verb)


Creating came before it (used twice on page 2)

Indeed, fjord would have been horrible. I cast a *ward* to prevent us from ever using that word.

----------


## animorte

Good idea. You probably just prevented a *war.*

----------


## Dire Moose

But that means my pet *Warg* wont get anything to eat.

----------


## paddyfool

Here, have some of the meat from the barbecue! Aw, look at the big floofie *wag* his tail!

----------


## enq

Aren't you glad I had a gun to *tag* that bear?

----------


## animorte

Yeah, after I lured it through a *tar* pit.

----------


## enq

I must admit, I was going to *tear* you a new one for setting up a tar pit at our barbecue, but it turned out to be exactly what we needed.

----------


## paddyfool

I must confess, I was surprised when you brought all that *gear* for the purpose.

----------


## animorte

I apologize. When I set it up in the *rear* of the property, I knew I was crossing the line. But it all worked out!

----------


## JNAProductions

Good-I had *fear* that it really wouldn't.

----------


## paddyfool

As a result, in the *far* future palaeontologists of some sapient species that has yet to evolve will find the preserved remains of a bear with a bullet in it.  Also we were able to carry on with the barbecue, and nobody got mauled.

----------


## enq

According to me, we had spare meat for the warg because we harvested the bear for it after I shot it. Preserved remains, as if! I'm not a *fan* of your version of the story.

----------


## animorte

I *ran* for my life but I also recall extra food.

----------


## paddyfool

I *can* assure everyone, but most importantly the wargs owner, that the meat I fed it was from the barbecue supplies, rather than the tar-soaked carcass of a bear of unknown provenance. For starters, I wouldnt even know how to begin butchering a bear, although Ive heard you should avoid the liver as its rather poisonous.

----------


## enq

Who said anything about butchering it? Since there was no *ban* on it, I threw the entire bear on the grill.

----------


## paddyfool

And thats how we started *an* exceptionally devastating forest fire

----------


## animorte

Itll be over *in* a few days.

----------


## JNAProductions

But for now, we bare the *sin*.

----------


## paddyfool

Some people said they could hear the fire *sing*, with a voice that sounded almost like an angry bear

----------


## enq

It does *sting* a bit that I forgot how flammable tar is. I had to dump a lot of int to get enough strength to lift a bear.

----------


## Tom the Mime

If you didn't dump int, you could have lifted it using pulleys and a bunch of *string*.

----------


## animorte

Being *strong* doesnt have as many uses, thats true.

----------


## paddyfool

Although a well-toned physique looks great in a *sarong*

Although it does allow you to get a powerful bow *strung*.

----------


## Dire Moose

I remember; it really *stung* to get hit by one of those arrows.

----------


## animorte

That would surely *stun* me too.

----------


## enq

So you're saying I should *shun* my pistol in favor of a bow?

BTW, we were kinda on track to do this in reverse, but I mourn not that we didn't get ourselves stuck in ingland again  :Biggrin:

----------


## animorte

The bow allows you to remain stealthy, even in the *sun.*

Thanks for that bit of trivia!

----------


## enq

You have *spun* an odd tale. Bows are larger than pistols.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spud* time, then. Let bygones be bygones with potatoes.

----------


## enq

It would be easier to *spur* me into eating those if they were served with some meat. Did anyone take any with them when they ran from the fire?

----------


## animorte

I *slur* my words eve since that traumatic day, if you know what I mean.

----------


## paddyfool

Oh look, an enormous *slug*!

----------


## enq

I'm not _that_ desperate for meat. I'd sooner search the burnt-down forest for *slag* than eat some slimy invertebrate.

----------


## animorte

Youre likely to encounter a *stag.*

----------


## Dire Moose

*Tag*! Youre it! (runs away giggling)

----------


## enq

We could resurrect our barbecue if I caught that stag, but if I go after it instead of chasing one of you lot, I will *lag* behind so much that I will be "it" forever.  :Small Sigh: 

Of course... if I do catch the stag, you'll have to come close to me to partake.  :Small Amused:

----------


## animorte

You could just store some in a *bag* for later.

----------


## enq

Would being burdened make it easier to catch you? I'd have to *beg* you to slow down!

----------


## Dire Moose

Im willing to *bet* they cant outrun you.

----------


## Rogan

> Im willing to *bet* they cant outrun you.


You'll *be* in big trouble if you lose this bet.

----------


## animorte

*We* dont take kindly to threats.

----------


## paddyfool

I remember saying similar things to my future in laws before getting *wed*.

----------


## enq

I prefer to *weed* out potential spouses with aggressive families long before considering marriage.

----------


## 5a Violista

> I prefer to *weed* out potential spouses with aggressive families long before considering marriage.


Does one of the requirements include wedding dress material choice? 'cause I'm going with *tweed*

----------


## animorte

They will *tweet* about that for weeks.

----------


## paddyfool

Because it would look so *sweet*

----------


## enq

It might *sweep* everyone off their feet and take people's attention away from the couple, so I have my reservations.

----------


## Rogan

> It might *sweep* everyone off their feet and take people's attention away from the couple, so I have my reservations.


Sorry, I was about to * sleep*  and missed the topic. What's the event you are talking about?

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Sorry, I was about to * sleep*  and missed the topic. What's the event you are talking about?


Yeah the conversation took a *steep* turn, while you were gone.

----------


## paddyfool

Feel free to *steer* it in a new direction again, mind you.

----------


## JNAProductions

Wed need a *seer* to find the way!

----------


## animorte

No, we dont. Why not just share a *beer*?

----------


## enq

Because we brought all our beer to the barbecue and lost it in the forest fire. What rock have you *been* living under??

----------


## JNAProductions

The one at the *bean* farm. Mm, beans.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Is this where it all *began*?

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Is this where it all *began*?


Are you certain you want to *begin* with that?

----------


## 5a Violista

> Are you certain you want to *begin* with that?


I'm *beggin'* you to not begin there

----------


## JNAProductions

*Baggin*' the core of it, aren't ya?

----------


## Smoutwortel

> *Baggin*' the core of it, aren't ya?


As long they don't start *Braggin'* we will probably be fine.

----------


## paddyfool

You know, Im sure sticklers for the rules would be *raggin* on us for use of the apostrophe

----------


## Tom the Mime

Yep. The first one is a "Sigh, if you must" although there were options like Benin if we're including places as well. Every case after that it's a matter of "Why didn't you just use that turn to add the letter on the end and get back to actual words". *Ragging*

----------


## Dire Moose

Just *bagging* up the garbage, nothing suspicious here, please ignore how it looks suspiciously like a dead body.

----------


## paddyfool

Thats what happens to people who start *banging* the wrong peoples partners.

----------


## ChrysalisM

> Thats what happens to people who start *banging* the wrong peoples partners.


Hopefully it doesn't lead to BANNING...

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Hopefully it doesn't lead to BANNING...


Or the more violent meaning of BANGING.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Really? Repeating the word 2 posts above on a word with a many options as banning. Binning, banking, banding, tanning, panning, fanning, canning and manning were all there. 

I'll go with banking because it works with both but come on.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Really? Repeating the word 2 posts above on a word with a many options as banning. Binning, banking, banding, tanning, panning, fanning, canning and manning were all there. 
> 
> I'll go with banking because it works with both but come on.


Does that mean I now lower in your *ranking*

----------


## 5a Violista

> Does that mean I now lower in your *ranking*



Hold up
if we go to the *Rankine* temperature scale, how close are we to being stuck? I wonder if the next person will come up with one of the few words besides _ranking_ that this can go to
Also, what temperature are you at in Rankine right now?

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Hold up
> if we go to the *Rankine* temperature scale, how close are we to being stuck? I wonder if the next person will come up with one of the few words besides _ranking_ that this can go to
> Also, what temperature are you at in Rankine right now?


Maybe they will use *ranine* words.

----------


## paddyfool

I think this discussion needs a sheepdog to instil some order through *canine* wiles.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> I think this discussion needs a sheepdog to instil some order through *canine* wiles.


I will inform the cook that the dog isn't allowed to be used for *panine* recipes.

----------


## paddyfool

Pretty sure thats not a word, and a dead end besides

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Pretty sure thatÂs not a word, and a dead end besidesÂ


It at least doesn't mean what I think I means, so I will provide a set of new words to corrigate for possible future mistakes.

"Are you planning to present the full plan on a *canite*(sugar fiber panel) bulletin board"

"Sigh, people and their obsession with the *canini* tribe".

"If you say that again I will sen my army of [b]canina[/n]."

"I will be hiding in my *cabine*.

----------


## Dire Moose

Wont stop me from shooting you with a *carbine*.

----------


## ChrysalisM

> Wont stop me from shooting you with a *carbine*.



That was tough till i found there is a *Cambine* Agriculture Program in Mozambique.

----------


## paddyfool

When the going gets tough, the tough *combine* their little vehicles into one giant battle robot.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

How long will we spend *combing* the dictionary for new words?

----------


## Rogan

> How long will we spend *combing* the dictionary for new words?


Until someone starts *bombing*  the thread.

----------


## somethingrandom

leaving the pieces *bobbing* in the ether?

----------


## ChrysalisM

> leaving the pieces *bobbing* in the ether?


And *robbing* whats left.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Is *robing* a word? My auto-spellcheck seems to think so. I assume it's the opposite of disrobing?

----------


## JNAProductions

> Is *robing* a word? My auto-spellcheck seems to think so. I assume it's the opposite of disrobing?


*Robin*, the Caped Crusader, will know the answer!
To bad I don't have his number. :P

----------


## 5a Violista

so
I looked up *roin* and apparently it's an old word meaning a scurfy spot

what does scurfy mean?
Something covered in scurf, obviously

----------


## animorte

> so
> I looked up *roin* and apparently it's an old word meaning a scurfy spot
> 
> what does scurfy mean?
> Something covered in scurf, obviously


Oh, you mean like a *loin* cloth? Makes sense.

----------


## ChrysalisM

> Oh, you mean like a *loin* cloth? Makes sense.


You get a COIN for that!

----------


## Rogan

> You get a COIN for that!


Careful, that's a * con*!

----------


## Starlit Dragon

> Careful, that's a * con*!


You must be pretty tired to fall for something like that. Why not take nap on this *cot*?

----------


## MornShine

> You must be pretty tired to fall for something like that. Why not take nap on this *cot*?


And sleep thee well, ya drunken *sot*.

----------


## Dire Moose

Just dont *sob* over it in the morning.

----------


## Rogan

> Just dont *sob* over it in the morning.


Bad news... when his con failed, this guy simply started to * rob*  people.

----------


## 5a Violista

Mostly robbing people wearing a *robe*, coincidentally

----------


## MornShine

I don't mean to *probe*, but any idea why that was?

----------


## Hof

> I don't mean to *probe*, but any idea why that was?


More importantly, can you *prove* it?

----------


## animorte

> More importantly, can you *prove* it?


Guilty, but you *drove* me to it.

----------


## enq

I do know why, but I don't think anyone wants to hear me *drone* on about it...

----------


## Dire Moose

Whatever you want, Im *done* with this conversation.

----------


## 5a Violista

But participating in this conversation will help *hone* your conversational skills

----------


## MornShine

Until your words are as sweet as *honey*!

----------


## enq

Or you can just run away like a frightened *coney*.

*Spoiler: I know suggestions aren't always popular, but...*
Show

...I think I wasn't the only one who saw the money -> monkey -> donkey dead end we were headed for. It took some digging, but now there's a way out, unless we still go with money (I hope whoever does has a plan).

----------


## somethingrandom

If you spend to long running and not eating you will end up *boney*

----------


## Rogan

> If you spend to long running and not eating you will end up *boney*


Is this an alternative spelling for *bony*?

----------


## Velaryon

> Is this an alternative spelling for *bony*?


I don't know, but I'm pretty sure it's not *ebony*.

----------

